# u



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

i dont even know about going to a convention... considering i don't really go to any... 

i'm afraid people might know who i look like in real life, maybe a freaking youngster or some sort?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

theawakening said:


> i dont even know about going to a convention... considering i don't really go to any...
> 
> i'm afraid people might know who i look like in real life, maybe a freaking youngster or some sort?


Why does this have a one letter name, you yobo


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Why does this have a one letter name, you yobo


i don't know man... also i kinda feel okay now


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

sooo, how do i delete this


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 13, 2018)

You could've just not necrod it ;P


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

That's a splendid idea tbh


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 13, 2018)

no u


----------



## Gronix (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jul 13, 2018)

Gronix said:


> View attachment 35590


You've just blessed this thread.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Gronix said:


> View attachment 35590


shrek is despacito 2 confirmed


----------

